# Brasilia, DF - Brazil (Aerial shots of the capital of Brazil, by Daniel Madsen)



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

TEBC said:


> If you didnt understand my quote, im reffering to the fact that Brazil was the only nation in america that adpoted Monarchy instead a REpublic. And Rio was an european capital when the King Dom João VI united Brazil to Portugal and changede the court to Rio de Janeiro in 1808 when Napoleao was invading the iberic peninsula.


No need to explain nothing about History dude. I am History teacher, graduated at UnB.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> No need to explain nothing about History dude. I am History teacher, graduated at UnB.


ok, but yet i couldnt undersand your quote... Looks like you had no ideia what i was talking about.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

TEBC said:


> ok, but yet i couldnt undersand your quote... Looks like you had no ideia what i was talking about.


Você disse que o Rio é a capital disso, capital daquilo...O que eu disse é que vc se esqueceu de nos avisar sobre esse fato...


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice pictures, very green. 
however, with all do respect to Brazil, this place looks like pedestrian hell.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Severiano said:


> Nice pictures, very green.
> however, with all do respect to Brazil, this place looks like pedestrian hell.


you are absolutely right!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Severiano said:


> Nice pictures, very green.
> however, with all do respect to Brazil, this place looks like pedestrian hell.


Yes... It is... if you don't have a car, don't move to Brasília lolz!

When I was visiting Brasília, in july 2008, I had the sensation that I've walked much more than the normal lolz

WONDERFUL city!!! I loved that sound effect in the Metropolitan Cathedral wall!!! It's a nice engineering thing!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Você disse que o Rio é a capital disso, capital daquilo...O que eu disse é que vc se esqueceu de nos avisar sobre esse fato...


And did i lie in any of those statements?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

TEBC said:


> And did i lie in any of those statements?


Oh yes, you did! in each one of them!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Oh yes, you did! in each one of them!


Why? There was other Monarchy in the continent? Or any other city in america that hosted an european court? What I cant understand is why you are been so rude, i didnt make any rude statements about you or Brasilia, just said that Rio will always be the only city in america that has this status.


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Pegasus loves Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> That first pic is clearly the shape of a bird. Awesome view! :cheers:


^^
Some more info:

http://qanda.encyclopedia.com/question/history-brasilia-110206.html


> The removal of the capital from Rio de Janeiro to the interior, to encourage the development of central Brazil, was advocated long before President Juscelino Kubitschek initiated the project in 1956. The city was laid out (1957) in the shape of an airplane by the Brazilian architect Lúcio Costa.


http://www.brasiliabrazil.info/brasilia-history.html


> The Story Of Brasilia History And Its Place In The Modern World
> Brasilia history started with a dream. The legend goes something like this: One night Dom Bosco, the Italian saint and founder of the Order of Silesians, had a dream about a fantastic city. He imagined that the city would sit between the 15th and 20th parallels, and it would be a utopian model for the rest of the world to follow. This city would lead a nation, and it would be a land of milk and honey for everyone.
> 
> This dream was the inspiration for the building of Brasilia. But, Brasilia history wasn't ready to start yet. There would be many plans throughout the next 70 years to build a new capital in the interior of the country. The capital of Brazil had been Rio de Janeiro since the mid-1700's. There were many plans to move the capital, but it would have to wait until the era of prosperity following World War 2.
> ...


http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Brasilia,_Brazil


> The pilot plan for Brasília was built to conform to Le Corbusier's Letter of Athens, which, according to the Modernists, embodied the ideal qualities of a city. The Letter had four basic tenets for the ideal city: Well-ventilated residences near green spaces; the separation of residences from workplaces, with industries excluded from the city proper; exclusive space for cultural activities, near residencies; and the separation of the circulation of vehicles and pedestrians.
> 
> The pilot plan was based on the shape of an airplane. The heart of the city is the Monumental Axis (the fusilage of the "airplane") intersecting in the center of the city with a Residential Axis, or the wings of an airplane. The Monumental Axis, also known as the Ministries Esplanade, is an open area in downtown Brasília. Costa designed the city in four scales of design: a monumental scale, a residential scale, a gregarious (or social) scale, and a bucolic scale.
> 
> ...



And so forth...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

lfernand said:


> Pegasus loves Rio de Janeiro.


:lol::lol::lol: You don't know much!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The recent photos in the previous page, are also very nice:


>


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Great job, Rui! Brasília is really amazing from above! kay:


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

pretty Brasilia!!!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

imho, the city looks MUCH better in the rainy season, when it gets vibrant green. In the dry season, it looks quite ugly, imho.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

TEBC said:


> Why? There was other Monarchy in the continent? Or any other city in america that hosted an european court? What I cant understand is why you are been so rude, i didnt make any rude statements about you or Brasilia, just said that Rio will always be the only city in america that has this status.


Didn't Mexico have a monarchy too?


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> Didn't Mexico have a monarchy too?


They did. They had 2 Empires but the scenario was completely different. The first was a Mexican born who was proclaimed Emperor of Mexico.

The second, Maximilian I of Mexico was also nomiated Emperor. These people didn't come from a royal family like in Brazil where the Monarchy was the Portuguese Royal Family.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Lonesome Traveler said:


> They did. They had 2 Empires but the scenario was completely different. The first was a Mexican born who was proclaimed Emperor of Mexico.
> 
> The second, Maximilian I of Mexico was also nomiated Emperor. These people didn't come from a royal family like in Brazil where the Monarchy was the Portuguese Royal Family.


Beside the fact that Maximilian, from the Imperial House of Austria, was a, let's say, "imported" monarch set to rule a brand new empire for the local aristocracy, with absolutely no strings attached with the country beforehand...


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lonesome Traveler said:


> They did. They had 2 Empires but the scenario was completely different. The first was a Mexican born who was proclaimed Emperor of Mexico.
> 
> The second, Maximilian I of Mexico was also nomiated Emperor. These people didn't come from a royal family like in Brazil where the Monarchy was the Portuguese Royal Family.


Ok. That's what I thought. In the end D. Pedro IV (D. Pedro I for you guys) made a good decision in proclaiming Brazil independent. I heard somewhere that this was kind of planned by the Portuguese Monarchy because Republicanism was growing very fast in Latin America and the Portuguese nobility/D. Joao IV preferred to see Brazil independent with a Portuguese Monarch than to be an independent republic. Either way it brought you guys the great D. Pedro II.


----------

